# CPT code 19291



## Monika Liddle (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering anyone can tell me for CPT code 19291 - is this coded per lesion or per wire placmenet. CPT indicates per lesion but when I read the description of the code it indicates code for each additional wire placement.

This is the decription I have: Needle localization is performed in a mammogram room before a breast biopsy or breast surgery. By using radiological guidance or ultrasound, the radiologist locates the site of the non-palpable abnormal tissue. The patient's breast is cleansed with an antiseptic solution. Local anesthetic may be injected to numb the skin before the needle is placed. A thin needle is then inserted into the breast,
down to the abnormal area. Another mammogram is taken to check the accuracy of the needle position. The radiologist then removes the
thin needle, leaving the thread-like wire hooked in place. Code 19291 for each additional wire placement.

Any help would be appreciated. 

Monika


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 26, 2010)

It is each additional lesion, not for multiple wires in the same lesion.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jul 27, 2010)

This is what I thought also, but why does the description state for each additional wire placement? 

Monika


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 27, 2010)

It does not say that in my book, where are you reading that from.  I have a coders desk reference also that does not say that.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi,

Per Custom Coder:
Needle localization is performed in a mammogram room before a breast biopsy or breast surgery. By using radiological guidance or ultrasound, the radiologist locates the site of the non-palpable abnormal tissue. The patient's breast is cleansed with an antiseptic solution. Local anesthetic may be injected to numb the skin before the needle is placed. A thin needle is then inserted into the breast, down to the abnormal area. Another mammogram is taken to check the accuracy of the needle position. The radiologist then removes the thin needle, leaving the thread-like wire hooked in place. Code 19291 for each additional wire placement.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it possible custom coder has a typo?  You need to go by the CPT book as an over ride and it states per lesion.


----------



## Monika Liddle (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you for your input. My thinking was per lesion as CPT stated.


----------

